# Confused regarding the differences of an 18-55mm lens and an 18-105mm lens



## Soundwav2010 (Sep 27, 2011)

Both lens at the 18mm focal length should get you about the same photo, however the 55mm will only grant you mid-range as the 105mm will grant you longer ranged photo.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes, the 18-105mm zooms in further, thats all. Roughly double the 55mm of your 18-55mm...

The lens design is different of course, but thats the effect.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Great, thanks guys. Oh, is there any minimum focusing distance difference?


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, the 18-55 close focus is 0.9 feet (0.28m) with a 1:3 reproduction ratio and the 18-105 is 1.5 feet (0.45m) with a 1:5 reproduction ratio.

Basically, the 18-55 focuses closer.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay, thanks Erick!


----------

